# Edgar's getting bigger every day!



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

little Edgar is the cutest ever, Toby's going to be surprised how quick this little one grows!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, he is beautiful!!!!


----------



## stuck (Jan 21, 2010)

really cute pup! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

@spruce: I know! Haha, I noticed today that he's already almost as tall as Toby! Toby's going to be in for the surprise of his life when Edgar's bigger than him and has the upper hand when their playing, haha.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

He is a cutie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Edgar is so cute! I love seeing pictures.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a cutie! Enjoy!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Here's another picture of him and Toby. It describes their relationship perfectly! Toby is the stiff and rigid one who although he always innitiates playtime, gets rather easily annoyed. (Seen glaring in the picture.) And Edgar is the goofy, spontaneous, and crazy one. :yes:
The second picture is one I was trying to take of Edgar and Toby together, and Sumo snuck into the background as he was checking out what was going on. I thought that was cute.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

sweet pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Edgar is such a doll.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures! You know how we love seeing them! Edgar is too adorable - I love the little white patch on his chest!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great pics of a beautiful pup.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Edgar is so precious and he is going to be the most gorgeous color! Love the eye level photos with his chin on his paws.... too sweet


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Edgar is just adorable!!! enjoy him!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is a real cutie.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Now that pup is too cute for words! I love all the pics. Keep therm coming.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

How totally adorable is he!


----------



## Bellapuppy (Jun 18, 2011)

He really has some awesome coloring. I love the red ones!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Toby is a cutie too! And so is Kitty. Now... Id like to see that same pose with the three of them in another 3 months... when Toby is looking up at that beautiful baby Golden!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love, love, love him! I just want to kiss that nose in the last picture.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Edgar is beautiful!  I really like his coloring. And that cat, oh my god! Flame point siamese, right? Gorgeous! Looks like Edgar has a few cool playmates


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

great shots! your golden is one cute pup

I like the last shot - you got the whole gang


----------

